# A fun rider 66 Typhoon



## fatbike (Jul 9, 2022)

This has been my go to neighborhood bicycle. I just acquired a rear Dura ww repop tire to match a front Dura brick one Ive had sitting around, what a difference it made on this bike. A neat shortie 66 Typhoon with whatever parts I had in my stash to build it to what it is now. Missing a rear fender brace which I have somewhere.


----------



## JLF (Jul 10, 2022)

Cool looking bike!


----------



## fatbike (Aug 26, 2022)

Fun light


----------

